# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los embalses de Gipuzkoa se encuentran a rebosar

## JMTrigos

Artículo de El Diario Vasco 25-3-2015
http://www.diariovasco.com/gipuzkoa/...5000546-v.html



> Las lluvias que estas últimas semanas causan desprendimientos por doquier, complican la circulación del tráfico y no dejan que la primavera se manifieste como es debido, al menos tienen también su lado positivo. La mayoría de los embalses que abastecen de agua el territorio de Gipuzkoa se encuentran estos días a rebosar. De los nueve pantanos, siete están al 100% de capacidad y el resto, Añarbe e Ibai Eder, no se encuentran así porque previamente han desembalsado agua para no llegar al límite de capacidad por precaución. En su conjunto, todos ellos presentan ahora los mayores niveles de llenado de los últimos cinco años por estas mismas fechas.
> 
> «Hemos tenido una pluviometría en los últimos meses muy fuerte y los embalses están llenos desde hace bastante tiempo», aseguran en el Consorcio de Agua de Gipuzkoa, que gestiona siete pantanos del interior de Gipuzkoa. «Es lo ideal en esta época y normalmente por estas fechas estamos así, aunque este año ha sido particularmente lluvioso. Hasta mayo intentamos tener un cota alta en los embalses y a partir de ahí hacen su ciclo normal y empieza a descender hasta octubre. El problema es cuando esas lluvias de octubre no llegan y la sequía se prolonga hasta diciembre», añaden desde el Consorcio.

----------

Jonasino (25-mar-2015)

----------

